# ACPI not working with kernel 2.6.1 on a dell inspiron 8500

## forsen

I am running gentoo with 2.6.1 kernel. ACPI support is built in.

I have emerged the "acpi" package. ACPI is present in /proc/acpi

but when i run the command "acpi -V" i get this output:

```

boxcola linux # acpi -V

     Battery 1: unknown, 0%

     Thermal 1: ok, 25.0 degrees C

  AC Adapter 1: on-line

boxcola linux #

```

I'm 100% sure that my cpu is much warmer than 25,0 degrees C. The "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info" command gives this output:

```

boxcola linux # cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info

present:                 yes

design capacity:         0 mWh

last full capacity:      0 mWh

battery technology:      non-rechargeable

design voltage:          0 mV

design capacity warning: 0 mWh

design capacity low:     0 mWh

capacity granularity 1:  0 mWh

capacity granularity 2:  0 mWh

model number:

serial number:

battery type:

OEM info:

boxcola linux #

```

My laptop specs: 2,2 ghz P4 M, 512mb ram, ati radeon 9000 mobility, 40gb hd

Anyone got any suggestions ?

forgot something.. dmesg | grep ACPI gives this output:

```

boxcola linux # dmesg | grep ACPI

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (25 C)

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

boxcola linux #

```

----------

## pilla

And does it work with other kernels? In some notebooks, ACPI implementation just doesn' t work with any kernel.

[edit] changed APIC to ACPI - doh

----------

## chefakito

What BIOS are you using? I've got an 8500 with BIOS A05.

I'm currently running 2.6.1-mm4 with the :

acpi-20031203-fix.patch 

and 

acpi-20031203.patch removed.

acpi -V gives me:

```
# acpi -V

     Thermal 1: ok, 44.0 degrees C

  AC Adapter 1: on-line

```

additionally:

```

cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info

present:                 yes

design capacity:         71590 mWh

last full capacity:      71590 mWh

battery technology:      rechargeable

design voltage:          11100 mV

design capacity warning: 3000 mWh

design capacity low:     1000 mWh

capacity granularity 1:  200 mWh

capacity granularity 2:  200 mWh

model number:            DELL 0005P1

serial number:           10115

battery type:            LION

OEM info:                Sony

```

The KDE power applet gives me accurate battery status and the thermal reading seems okay as well.

----------

## forsen

it did work with 2.4.23 and 2.6.0, then i had to reinstall my system due to some partitioning, i thought the latest stable 2.6 kernel would be a great idea, because i had only good experiences with the 2.6.0 kernel.. i used "make oldconfig" on my 2.6.0 config, maybe i should have made the config in 2.6.1 manually ? btw, i am using A05 bios. 

where do i get the acpi-fix patch?

----------

## jetblack

They're still working on ACPI in the 2.6 kernels. If you haven't already, you may want to try the latest 2.6.1 ACPI patch at acpi.sourceforge.net.

----------

## chefakito

the acpi patches, along with all the other patches in 2.6.1-mm4, can be found at

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.1/2.6.1-mm4/broken-out/

Hope this helps!

EDIT: if there is a bug in the kernel (in this case with ACPI) do we report it to bugs.gentoo.org? or do we report is further up ourselves? Since mm is kind of a test bed for future vanilla 2.6.x kernels, I don't want the current broken ACPI patch to be merged into the stable kernel.

----------

## trapperjohn

This bug is already known, the actual stable 2.6.1 does not have the latest ACPI. They are working on it ...

----------

## agelmar

Anyone know if this will be included in gentoo-dev-sources any time soon?

----------

## swimgeek

Hi,

I just checked and it seems that the version of gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.1) I am using has these patches already applied. But I have the same problem as well, using an Inspiron 4150. What else might be the problem?

thanks!

----------

## Deepu Sudhakar

It's a problem with the 2.6.1 kernels. Something changed in the ACPI implementation, and it's getting sent to /proc properly. The gentoo-dev-sources and mm-sources are not working. There is an exception...success was reported by backing out the ACPI patches in the mm-sources. What's keeping me from doing that is that I'm getting horrible mouse lag with the mm-sources 2.6.1.

----------

## swimgeek

So I guess the only solution for me right now is to use 2.6.0? So much for progress  :Sad: 

----------

## Kitohe

I'll chime in and also say that since upgrading to 2.6.1ACPI broke with my Dell Inspiron 600m.  It was fine with 2.4.22 and higher and 2.6.0

----------

## Deepu Sudhakar

It's a bug with the 2.6.1 kernel for sure.

Contribute to the bug report here:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1860

----------

## njan

I had the same problem with the dev sources 2.6.1 on an Inspiron 8500 2.2Ghz (with both the A04 and A05 bios - I have the service technician's bios-cd and I've tried several different bios cds, since I'd just changed motherboard and thought that a different bios might have been the issue) - I've reverted to the 2.6.0-gentoo kernel - I'm glad to see that I'm not the only person who had these problems.  :Wink: 

*toddles over to bug report*

----------

